# Trying to get on safe mode but stuck on please wait



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys I need help trying to get through safe mode to fix this other problem the black screen. Well I need someone to help me fix and make it through successfully into safemode which I can't at the moment. Any ideas? And if you know the solution to black screen fix reply and I'll give further more Info on my specs and stuff. Thanks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I believe I was helping you out before on another thread. I must say, the MODS don't like it if people start multiple threads.

Have you tried what I recommended to you about scanning your computer hard-drive for any errors? There's a chance you are not able to boot into safe mode if the HDD is bad.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I don't know where to download the diagnostics utility and I need a blank DVD


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

please do not duplicate threads 
your problem is being dealt with here 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/restoring-computer-683346.html

closing this post


----------

